# ***New tutu and LD Marry Me tops***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Friday! I had my routine hair appointment in downtown Chicago this morning and then swung by Tails in the City to pick up some Stella and Chews they had on sale. To my surprise they had 1 tutu dress left in stock my girls size and I had to buy it! It's by One Lucky Dog Couture and the tutu part is so beautiful and full! They also had the Louis Dog Marry Me tees still available which was surprising bc they were all sold out shortly after being released. I remember trying them on Mimi shortly after I got her last year at their store but didn't buy it bc I wasn't sure how big she was going to be.
The store owners are such a sweethearts, Phillip offered the tees to me for half off so I couldn't say no! I think the girls can wear them the day of the wedding for the photographer!!! I was so excited, it was a great day.

Here are the outfits! 




Lola in her Marry Me tee 


Mimi matching her big sis!


The tutu!!


Leo eating the tutu, LOL!



And of course Mimi giving me the stink eye after making her play dress up! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG! The tutu dress is gorgeous!!! Darn, Lulu for hating to wear clothes!! I love the marry me shirts for the girls. Be careful beautiful bride...those fabulous girls might steal the show!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Haha! They tried to get me to buy that tutu but as gorgeous as it is I just wasn't sure where Ava would wear it since it's so much fabric. Plus it was too big for her and Braxton would've hated me for torturing her with a tutu lol. Today was a great day to go to the city. I had a feeling you'd be making your way out to Tails soon 😋. Glad you had fun! And it didn't rain!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> OMG! The tutu dress is gorgeous!!! Darn, Lulu for hating to wear clothes!! I love the marry me shirts for the girls. Be careful beautiful bride...those fabulous girls might steal the show!


Haha thanks Tina!! Believe me, Mimi isn't crazy about clothed either but she is slowly getting better! I hope the girls don't outdo me on my big day, but u never know bc they are show stoppers! Lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Haha! They tried to get me to buy that tutu but as gorgeous as it is I just wasn't sure where Ava would wear it since it's so much fabric. Plus it was too big for her and Braxton would've hated me for torturing her with a tutu lol. Today was a great day to go to the city. I had a feeling you'd be making your way out to Tails soon 😋. Glad you had fun! And it didn't rain!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I saw it on their fb page and I was hoping they had it in their size still bc I know the best stuff flies off their shelves quickly. My salon/spa is fairly close to them so I had to pop in to say hi since I was in the neighborhood. I don't know where Mimi is going to wear it either but i knew it would look so beautiful on her so I had to buy it!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG , !!! I LOVE the tutu dress !!! and it looks Gorgeous on Mimi !!! 
the Marry Me tees are so cute too. Minnie and Tootsie have those tees too


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they look gorgeous, I love the tutu dress on Mimi! So pretty, she looks like a little ballerina.  I love the pictures of Leo eating the tutu and Mimi looking really miserable. LOL!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hahaha, the picture of Leo eating the tutu and Mimi's stink eye are priceless Zorana. Love, love the tut, you just HAD to get that!! The marry me t's a so perfect also, they are beautiful!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> OMG , !!! I LOVE the tutu dress !!! and it looks Gorgeous on Mimi !!!
> the Marry Me tees are so cute too. Minnie and Tootsie have those tees too


Thank you elaine! I think it would look so pretty on your girls too! I want to take better pictures with my Samsung after work today.
I wanna see pics of Minnie and Toots with their marry me tops on please??? Maybe they can wear it on my wedding day too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww they look gorgeous, I love the tutu dress on Mimi! So pretty, she looks like a little ballerina.  I love the pictures of Leo eating the tutu and Mimi looking really miserable. LOL!


Thanks so much love! It's definitely a statement piece for sure. I should have captioned the picture of Leo eating her tutu as "mom, can u tell my annoying brother to stop eating my new dress!" And then her pout a result of her new dress being eaten, haha!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Hahaha, the picture of Leo eating the tutu and Mimi's stink eye are priceless Zorana. Love, love the tut, you just HAD to get that!! The marry me t's a so perfect also, they are beautiful!


Thank you Deb!! Your girls may need some tutus for their new job with mama! Leo wouldn't get away from the tulle, he's so funny! Have you ordered any "work" clothes for them yet?
Yes I HAD to have it! You know how Tails is, their stuff is always so cute and sells out so fast just like the For Pets Only did, you were so lucky you got that sweater!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I did get the summer tutus in three different colors from Wooflink...but your tut is one of the cutest I have ever seen. I was e mailing Melissa all day yesterday trying to coordinate their "work" clothes. 
You know how bummed out I was thinking it was too hot to wear anything! This sure changes it all, LOL.
I got My boo tops, Rose garden, lovely girl and my fav ice cream in addition to the tutu's all in threes so they can be coordinated...
Can't wait for the fall collection.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I did get the summer tutus in three different colors from Wooflink...but your tut is one of the cutest I have ever seen. I was e mailing Melissa all day yesterday trying to coordinate their "work" clothes.
> You know how bummed out I was thinking it was too hot to wear anything! This sure changes it all, LOL.
> I got My boo tops, Rose garden, lovely girl and my fav ice cream in addition to the tutu's all in threes so they can be coordinated...
> Can't wait for the fall collection.


I cant remember what those look like, I'm gonna go on their site and check them out! Now you can use all their beautiful apparel again! I absolutely love the my boo tops and the rose garden tops too, I need to look up the lovely girl. I think the ice cream tops are so pretty too, sounds like you made great choices! I love that wooflink makes lots of color choices so coordinating outfits is so easy with them. I hope you show us everything when it comes in!! I'm waiting on 2 bad boy tops for my bad boys, may even be here today, fingers crossed! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I did get the summer tutus in three different colors from Wooflink...but your tut is one of the cutest I have ever seen. I was e mailing Melissa all day yesterday trying to coordinate their "work" clothes.
> 
> You know how bummed out I was thinking it was too hot to wear anything! This sure changes it all, LOL.
> 
> ...



Oh you will love the lovely girl top if it's the one I'm thinking of Ava has it! I think I wanna get one for Brax. Is it this one?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh you will love the lovely girl top if it's the one I'm thinking of Ava has it! I think I wanna get one for Brax. Is it this one?
> View attachment 52010
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I love the bow, it is so cute on Brax, doesn't Ava have on too? They only had one size three left, for Raisin & Mia, so I. Got white and pink and then ordered the black Rose garden for either Raisin or Mia the wear when the other two wear the lovely girl tops. 
I think they are one of my favs!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Yes, I love the bow, it is so cute on Brax, doesn't Ava have on too? They only had one size three left, for Raisin & Mia, so I. Got white and pink and then ordered the black Rose garden for either Raisin or Mia the wear when the other two wear the lovely girl tops.
> 
> I think they are one of my favs!



It's Ava who's modeling the pink one. And I ordered one for Brax in black along with a couple other things, since the 35% sale is still going. I love that rose garden top too! So pretty. How exciting you get to dress your girls for work. I can't wait to see their modeling pics 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Deb, just saw the summer tutus and they are so cute! I have not seen them in person so i'm looking forward to some pictures! Those would have been my pick from the new summer collection! Which colors did you choose and for who? 

Phillip from Tails said they're brining in another new Italian brand similar to Louis Dog this fall, i'm excited to see what it is!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Deb, just saw the summer tutus and they are so cute! I have not seen them in person so i'm looking forward to some pictures! Those would have been my pick from the new summer collection! Which colors did you choose and for who?
> 
> Phillip from Tails said they're brining in another new Italian brand similar to Louis Dog this fall, i'm excited to see what it is!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought they were really cute! I got pink for Lily and blue for Mia, green for Raisin. 
I can't wait to here about the new line Tails Weill carry.
I'm afraid of the sizing of LD the style of WL is more of what I like....don't get me wrong, I love LD, but because a Raisin & Mia are stockier , (Frenchie), the WL looks better on them.
I have a feeling that Lily will be eating the tutus just like cutie Leo!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> It's Ava who's modeling the pink one. And I ordered one for Brax in black along with a couple other things, since the 35% sale is still going. I love that rose garden top too! So pretty. How exciting you get to dress your girls for work. I can't wait to see their modeling pics 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought that was sweetie Ava but I thought you had it listed as Brax. The pink is gone in size 1 and 3..... I got the white one for Lily and black for Mia. That's why I got a black Rose garden for Raisin, I think those will look cute together.
Does the bow come off??


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I thought they were really cute! I got pink for Lily and blue for Mia, green for Raisin.
> I can't wait to here about the new line Tails Weill carry.
> I'm afraid of the sizing of LD the style of WL is more of what I like....don't get me wrong, I love LD, but because a Raisin & Mia are stockier , (Frenchie), the WL looks better on them.
> I have a feeling that Lily will be eating the tutus just like cutie Leo!


I will definitely let you know when Philip calls me with his new stuff! I agree with the inconsistencies with LD sizing. The marry me tops are roomier and longer than the other LD tops I have in size small. WL sizing is always pretty much the same which is great!! 
I love the lime green tutu so much, i don't have much green for Lola or Mimi. Hope your order comes soon so I can ohhhh and ahhhh over the outfits! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I absolutely love the tutu dress....hopefully Mimi will adjust to it. Also got a good laugh from the picture of Leo sniffing on the tutu! Love everything, the tees are perfect for your special day. Sounds like a great boutique. I'll have to search it out next time I have a conference in Chicago!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Deb, just saw the summer tutus and they are so cute! I have not seen them in person so i'm looking forward to some pictures! Those would have been my pick from the new summer collection! Which colors did you choose and for who?
> 
> Phillip from Tails said they're brining in another new Italian brand similar to Louis Dog this fall, i'm excited to see what it is!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really liks those too....I broke down and ordered again from the new WL (darn Doggie Couture sale this week). I didn't think I liked this dress but WL posted a couple pictures of customers dogs wearing it and it looked super cute. I got the neon pink for Sapphire. I don't have anything with a tutu but of anyone will wear it, it's Sapphire.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I really liks those too....I broke down and ordered again from the new WL (darn Doggie Couture sale this week). I didn't think I liked this dress but WL posted a couple pictures of customers dogs wearing it and it looked super cute. I got the neon pink for Sapphire. I don't have anything with a tutu but of anyone will wear it, it's Sapphire.


I have no idea if mine will either, I think Raisin is like Sapphire, will wear anything and actually loves it. Lily and Mia pout for a couple of minutes. I think it is so feminine and the bright colors are a plus!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I will definitely let you know when Philip calls me with his new stuff! I agree with the inconsistencies with LD sizing. The marry me tops are roomier and longer than the other LD tops I have in size small. WL sizing is always pretty much the same which is great!!
> I love the lime green tutu so much, i don't have much green for Lola or Mimi. Hope your order comes soon so I can ohhhh and ahhhh over the outfits!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Like Lynda said, look on the WL site....they are adorable on!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I absolutely love the tutu dress....hopefully Mimi will adjust to it. Also got a good laugh from the picture of Leo sniffing on the tutu! Love everything, the tees are perfect for your special day. Sounds like a great boutique. I'll have to search it out next time I have a conference in Chicago!


Thank you so much Lynda! I think she will if I keep praising her and giving her treats when she wears it! Leo can never leave mimi alone, I swear he's obsessed with her. If you ever come to Chicago, call me, I will take you out for dinner and drinks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I thought that was sweetie Ava but I thought you had it listed as Brax. The pink is gone in size 1 and 3..... I got the white one for Lily and black for Mia. That's why I got a black Rose garden for Raisin, I think those will look cute together.
> 
> Does the bow come off??



So glad I got the pink size 1 when I did. The bow isn't removeable, but the top itself is pretty lightweight, eventhough it has sleeves. I got Braxton the black one too. I love that rose garden top! I def wanna get one of those. I love the color choices you chose for the tutu dresses 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Yes, I love the bow, it is so cute on Brax, doesn't Ava have on too? They only had one size three left, for Raisin & Mia, so I. Got white and pink and then ordered the black Rose garden for either Raisin or Mia the wear when the other two wear the lovely girl tops.
> I think they are one of my favs!


I have both the white and the black rose garden tops and they are one of my favorites! After Lynda got one for Lady, I fell in love!! They're so comfortable and feminine! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, great tops! The tutu is just adorable and your fur babies look gorgeous in them. Love seeing all of the new outfits on here


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hollowaysal said:


> Wow, great tops! The tutu is just adorable and your fur babies look gorgeous in them. Love seeing all of the new outfits on here


Thank you dear!! I love looking at everyone's outfits too! I keep saying I'm done shopping and then I see something else I need! I mean the chis need!! Haha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you elaine! I think it would look so pretty on your girls too! I want to take better pictures with my Samsung after work today.
> I wanna see pics of Minnie and Toots with their marry me tops on please??? Maybe they can wear it on my wedding day too!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


cant wait for some more pictures . 
ok, i'll have to find the Marry me Tees. my doggie closet is getting very unorganized.. i'm going to have to work on that though. 
awww, that's a great idea that they can wear it on your wedding day too !!! I really love that idea :love7:


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww Meemers, did you not appreciate Mumma needing you to show off your beauty for the camera? 

That tutu is such a riot Z  it is fabulous. I was looking at the Marry me tops on a French site the other day, the mint is such a lovely colour and they are beyond Ideal for your big day


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I have both the white and the black rose garden tops and they are one of my favorites! After Lynda got one for Lady, I fell in love!! They're so comfortable and feminine!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Rose garden tops are adorable, I love all off the detail on them...thanks so much for showing me Z! What are you wedding colors....details!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> cant wait for some more pictures .
> ok, i'll have to find the Marry me Tees. my doggie closet is getting very unorganized.. i'm going to have to work on that though.
> awww, that's a great idea that they can wear it on your wedding day too !!! I really love that idea :love7:


Hmmmm I can't imagine why it's so unorganized?? Not like you have 7382992446 outfits for them or anything! Lol 
After work I'm going to get better pictures and snap some of the boys in their bad boy tanks too, they're so cute!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> Aww Meemers, did you not appreciate Mumma needing you to show off your beauty for the camera?
> 
> That tutu is such a riot Z  it is fabulous. I was looking at the Marry me tops on a French site the other day, the mint is such a lovely colour and they are beyond Ideal for your big day


Meemers loves the camera, the clothes.......not so much! I swear when I pull the camera out, she comes running out and jumps on the Ottoman all by herself just to get a picture in, she's such a diva!!

I think the Marry me tops will be perfect too. Initially I was thinking of getting them some over the top fancy tutu dresses but now it might be better more chill and relaxed. Maybe Mimi will have to wear her tutu for a couple pictures. I bet the photographer is going to think I'm nuts being more worried about pics of the dogs than myself!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> The Rose garden tops are adorable, I love all off the detail on them...thanks so much for showing me Z! What are you wedding colors....details!


Thank you doll! I know you will love those tops! I'm going to make a little wedding thread in a minute so I can show you some of my stuff I have picked out! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmmm I can't imagine why it's so unorganized?? Not like you have 7382992446 outfits for them or anything! Lol
> After work I'm going to get better pictures and snap some of the boys in their bad boy tanks too, they're so cute!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahaha !!! that is true. they do have so much, its hard to keep things organized . but I did look and found Tootsies marry me shirt right away. I was buying her size L back then before she lost weight. she's now a size M in LD but the L still looks cute on her. its more like a Marry me dress instead of a top . i'll keep looking for Minnies. I couldn't find hers ...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've decided to order LD......Lily wears 1 in Wooflink, Raisin & Mia 3.
I'm thinking Sfor Lily and M for raisin & Mia....thoughts?
Organic triple tress in violet polka dots for Lily
Organic denim dress in cloud for Mia
I'm not a smurf dress for Raisin


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Like everyone else Wow , those are so cute, Amberleah lou lou needs them.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> hahaha !!! that is true. they do have so much, its hard to keep things organized . but I did look and found Tootsies marry me shirt right away. I was buying her size L back then before she lost weight. she's now a size M in LD but the L still looks cute on her. its more like a Marry me dress instead of a top . i'll keep looking for Minnies. I couldn't find hers ...


Ooooh I love the Marry me top on Toots! The color is so pretty on her! I don't mind coming over and taking a few things off your hands to make your organization process a little easier!! 
Thank you for posting that pic of Tootsie, she is so pretty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> Like everyone else Wow , those are so cute, Amberleah lou lou needs them.


Thank you! Yes Amberleah would look fabulous in a tutu for sure!! I think she needs one asap!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I've decided to order LD......Lily wears 1 in Wooflink, Raisin & Mia 3.
> I'm thinking Sfor Lily and M for raisin & Mia....thoughts?
> Organic triple tress in violet polka dots for Lily
> Organic denim dress in cloud for Mia
> I'm not a smurf dress for Raisin


This is a hard one bc Mimi wears a small in their tops and a s/m in their dresses however she does have room in the chest in the dresses. The LD dresses run really short. I know Sapphire wears a small in their dresses and she is just over 3lbs. I hope Elaine and Lynda chime in on the sizing bc they buy more LD than I do. How long is Lily and how big is her chest again? I think Tootsie wears a Medium in LD and a size 3 in WL for comparison.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> I've decided to order LD......Lily wears 1 in Wooflink, Raisin & Mia 3.
> I'm thinking Sfor Lily and M for raisin & Mia....thoughts?
> Organic triple tress in violet polka dots for Lily
> Organic denim dress in cloud for Mia
> I'm not a smurf dress for Raisin





Zorana1125 said:


> This is a hard one bc Mimi wears a small in their tops and a s/m in their dresses however she does have room in the chest in the dresses. The LD dresses run really short. I know Sapphire wears a small in their dresses and she is just over 3lbs. I hope Elaine and Lynda chime in on the sizing bc they buy more LD than I do. How long is Lily and how big is her chest again? I think Tootsie wears a Medium in LD and a size 3 in WL for comparison.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Tootsie is around 9 1/2 pounds ( she just lost some weight recently. ). she used to take a size L in Louisdog, but now she takes a size M . Tootsie is size 3 in WL

Minnie is around 5 1/2 pounds. she takes a size S in some of the tops, and most other things she takes a S/M. Minnie is size 2 in WL 

Latte is about 3 1/2 pounds. I have a lot of Louisdog for her in size XS and in size S. sometimes the size S will be too long for her. she is very shortbodied ( about 8 inches long ) . if Lily is longer than 8 inches long, than, I would guess she would be a size S in most things. ( she could be an XS in some of the tops , like the smart tees ). Most of the size 1 WL are too long for Latte . sometimes if something runs short in there tops, it will fit her like a little dress

I have the Louisdog Organic denim dress for my girls and I have the smurf top for Latte and for Minnie. 

I think that Louisdog is out of the Organic Denim dress in most sizse in the cloud blue. Melissa doesn't update her site on the size availabilities very often, so ... it may say on DC site its available when it is not. if you go to the Louisdog.com site ... ( that is where Melissa orders her things from ), you can see what is still available. sometimes Melissa does have some things instock... but not too much. I hope you can get the organic denim dress cause its so pretty !!! 
I love your other choices too... love the smurf top and the organic triple ( I don't have the organic triple yet but I do want it ).

here's a pic of Tootsie in her size 3 Louisdog French heart top. this top is styled the same way that the louisdog smurf girl top is, so you can get an idea.... Tootsie is about 12 inches in length. I think she is around 15 or so in girth


----------

